# yellow fur



## lily (May 16, 2011)

has anyone any ideas why the white fur on my dogs head has turned yellow,i asked my vet and he said he had no idea,i know its not from rolling in anything or urine from another dog,thanks,karen


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Couldn't tell ya, but it sounds like he got into something. You could try a whitening shampoo.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Has it happened slowly over time? Do you smoke or does anyone in your home? I adopted a red and white Pom to a lady that smoked and she brought Ava to see me after a year or so and her gorgeous white fur had yellowed from the smoke so that's why I ask.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Karen, I remember way when I fed a lot of chicken and I think David had this issue also that our white B.T's got some brownish spots in their coats but not yellow...I'm pretty sure your not feeding much chicken any way, right?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

thanks for your replies,i dont feed chicken now as she reacts to it,yes i smoke but never ever in the house ,its very mysterious as the rest of her white fur is sparkling white its just her forhead lol,karen


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I wonder if she is rubbing her head on something. I'm probably wrong, but that's what it sounds like to me.


----------

